# Hi From Bedford



## jammie*dodger

Hi My names Rob and i've posteda few times but not there yet. Recently with a bit of help from here bought an 80's LeJour Chrono which I am in the process of "sorting". This was after many cheap digitals and quartz watches. I work in Cambridge as a sysadmin so i'm sure you'll see me on here regularly.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## jasonm

Another Cambridgeshire (ish) member









Weve a few now...

Welcome Rob..........


----------



## pg tips

Welcome Rob, I bet you love the A428 in the mornings don't you?


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Rob, look forward to seeing pics of the LeJour when you get it back.


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum Rob.


----------



## jammie*dodger

pg tips said:


> Welcome Rob, I bet you love the A428 in the mornings don't you?


I work a shift in a drop-in helpdesk so it's either morning or aftrenoons. If it's mornings I leave home at 0545 and get here 0630ish if it's an afternoon shift I leave home at 0900 and am here before 1000. It has to be a real nightmare before the roads cause too many problems at those times.

Saying that I have a BMW c1 scooter as well as the car and it's great flying past the stationary cars when I do bring that in.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## jammie*dodger

Thanks for the welcome everyone. The watch hasn't gone away it just desperately needs a new strap and the crystal needs a few scratches polishing out. Both of these are in hand and i'll get a few pics up once its presentable.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Rob 









Not another one from the eastern counties?









That`s it, I`m getting on to the council again about my proposal for a 20ft wall on the eastern borders of Rutland









We don`t want more of those sneaky buggers with their funny accents & heathen ways coming over here stealing our women & watches


----------



## jammie*dodger

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not another one from the eastern counties?


Not really - I was born in Malta, brought up for 9 years in Germany another 5 in Scotland and my Parents are from Northern Ireland ;-) Just happen to have ended up in Bedford.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jammie*dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not another one from the eastern counties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really - I was born in Malta, brought up for 9 years in Germany another 5 in Scotland and my Parents are from Northern Ireland ;-) Just happen to have ended up in Bedford.
Click to expand...

That`s alright then, I`ll alert the border guards to let you pass


----------



## nursegladys

Hello from me, yes Mac another from the Eastern counties so watch it, it could be invasion time


----------



## mach 0.0013137

nursegladys said:


> Hello from me, yes Mac another from the Eastern counties so watch it, it could be invasion time


I knew you lot were up to no good, I`ve suspected for some time that Jason coming to have his watches repaired was just a cover for espionage prior to an invasion


----------



## jasonm

You can avoid the carnage Mach, you know what the price of 'peace in our time' is..

I can call off the massed border hoards with just a few phone calls....

How many legs does a spider have


----------



## mach 0.0013137

_*"We shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender"*_


----------



## Bladerunner

jasonm said:


> You can avoid the carnage Mach, you know what the price of 'peace in our time' is..


With or without the bracelet Jase? 

Don't forget Mach has his own personal guard.


----------



## SharkBike

allyourbasearebelongtous


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I met with the Herr Miller today and he assures me that we have peace for our time


----------



## jasonm

Alls well on the Northern front...

Can you spot Cammy in the background









Hes got shades on...


----------

